# 1991 Stumpjumper Comp



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey all-

I’d like to take a moment to proudly show my newest “old” ride, it’s a 1991 Stumpjumper Comp. I’m not too sure but I hope 20 years is old enough to post in VRC. I bought it recently from the original owner, he shamefully offered up that the bike might have 100 miles of use since new. I smiled and thanked him for not abusing the bike. The bike is mostly original (I believe), the Umma Gumma tires are there, but he did lose the seat and seat post along the way. He did say he upgraded the stem, handlebars, and skewer set at the time of purchase (he admitted to having been talked into it by the salesman). Luckily, I had a seat and post in the parts box to throw on. The Manitou 2 was wasted but I had a set of replacement springs from Wings Suspension that I was planning to install in a Manitou Comp, the install was easy, and the fork works like new. I hit the trail behind my home and this Stumpjumper performed beautifully! This is my first Stumpjumper and I’m really impressed. This bike is a blast… the best way I can describe it is the bike rides like my 1981 SE O.M. Flyer (26” BMX) but has the freedom of gears. I’m just sorry it took me so long to finally come around to all the hype associated with Stumpjumpers.

Here are the specs as built:

Frame – 1991 Stumpjumper Comp 19”
Fork – Answer Manitou 2 Easton
Stem – ControlTech “ControlStem”
Headset – Tioga “Expert”
Bars – Tioga “Mountaineer”
Grips – ODI “Rogue Lock-On”
Rims – Specialized BX23 with butted Wheelsmith spokes
Tires – Specialized Umma Gumma
Brake Calipers – Shimano XT cantilever (BR-M650)
Shifter/Brake pods – Shimano XT 7 speed (ST-M035) 
Cranks – Shimano XT (FC-M730) with 46, 36, 24 chainrings
Derailleurs – Shimano XT front (FD-M735), rear (RD-M739)
Wheel Hubs – Shimano XT front (HB-M730), rear (SH-M732) 
Skewer Set - SAI quick release set (seat and wheels)
Seat – Specialized Pro Ti Body Geometry
Seat Post – Salsa “Shaft”

If anyone else on VRC has owned one of these satin grey Stumpjumpers, or any Stumpjumper for that matter, I’d like to hear your opinions. I’m curious what others have to say because I’m considering looking for another Stumpjumper. Any suggestions what would be a step up from this steel beauty?

As always, thanks for the help and insight!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice score, those are well regarded............ do a search. Retrobike UK has a really good stumpy thread FYI .


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I had the same bike but 1992. Great bike, would like another.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cool! That was one I wanted. I had the Rockhopper Comp in that same color scheme - it was a great bike.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I had that exact bike and loved it. Full XT, back when full XT meant pedals, headset, etc. I hated the finish, however, it was a PITA to keep clean. Wish I still had mine to tool around on.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice bike.



neo_pop_71 said:


> If anyone else on VRC has owned one of these satin grey Stumpjumpers, or any Stumpjumper for that matter, I'd like to hear your opinions.


I have two - a 20" with a Tange Switchblade fork and a 22" with a Direct Drive fork. They are one of the best looking mass produced MTBs in my opinion. The matte grey is very understated. Mine are really beat though; nothing like yours.



neo_pop_71 said:


> I'm considering looking for another Stumpjumper. Any suggestions what would be a step up from this steel beauty?


Not much without spending quite a bit. It's a Tange Prestige frame with full Deore XT II group. Hard to beat that.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thanks for the input!*

I appreciate the comments and suggestions, I was hoping there were some former (or current) owners on the VRC board. Thanks (Fred Smedley) for the Retrobike UK tip, they certainly do have some beautiful Stumpjumpers on there!

Thanks mechagouki and Rick D., I got another ride in yesterday and I have to agree... this particular Stumpjumper really is a great bike! I'm loving it!!!

Ish wrote. "I have two - a 20" with a Tange Switchblade fork and a 22" with a Direct Drive fork. They are one of the best looking mass produced MTBs in my opinion. The matte grey is very understated. Mine are really beat though; nothing like yours. Not much without spending quite a bit. It's a Tange Prestige frame with full Deore XT II group. Hard to beat that."

Ish, I saw some pics with the stock grey rigid fork, do you have any pictures of yours with the Switchblade fork? I'd like to see some if you have any handy that you could upload. As far as a step up, Ish you were right, those "Team/Pro" frames are very nice and I'm sure ride like a dream but they certainly fetch a price. A mid-90's Pro frame by itself grabbed a few hundred bucks, that's the same amount I got for my KGB titanium frame from the same era. Crazy! It looks like my grey beauty will have to do unless something falls at my feet.

Thanks for the comments and help!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a 96 or 97 stumpy m4. It had the matte powder coat finish which I liked for its durability but it was hard to get mud off of it. I still think it was one of the best bikes I have ever owned. It was my first "real" race ready mountain bike. Fast, nimble, light low maintenance. You scored a good one!


----------

